# June meeting



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

starting a thread for ideas and locations for a June meeting. 

If a location isn't available, I suggest we meet at a restaurant to exchange plants and just enjoy our hobby. I'm sure any restaurant will allow us to use a bus boy bucket for plants

With plenty of notice, I'm sure Texas Aquatics will accommodate us. I know that Fish Gallery will but we don't seem to have good participation at Fish Gallery since we're still in the public area. Dane is expanding his store so maybe in the future, we can have a meeting there.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Back when we had our planning meeting at the first of the year I volunteered to host the June meeting. The topic would be "Backyard ponds on a budget". I am still up for this if the club wants. Right now, I am free most weekends in June except for Saturday the 13th. But my dance card fills up quickly, so please pick a date soon.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the idea of visiting your back yard, Michael!!!

so your unavailable on the 13th and Father's Day is the 21st

what about Saturday the 27th? the poll showed the majority prefer a Saturday so if that's good for you, then we'll try a Sat at 1 or 2


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

michael's place works for me. that would be kind of funny at the same torn down a pond, and then for the next meeting learn how to make one .


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

sounds great to me. I need to upgrade my pond and I have a small budget. This is perfect for me. Saturday or Sunday is OK for me.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Great for me too. Either day.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok, we're going to try a Saturday meeting but at 1pm

June meeting is June 27th at 1pm at Michael's backyard paradise (near white rock lake)


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Awwwww &#55357;&#56865; I will miss this one I work Saturdays till 630 so I would even be able to come after work .......... And my daughter was asking about ponds and wanted to try and turn her old pool into a pond...... Well maybe I can take an extended lunch break it we are starting at 1 would have to be back to work by 2:30 -3


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

won't be making this meeting. have fun.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

I will be there and finally get to meet some of you.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Working


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

why can it be one week earlier . that saturday I'll be going to a family reunion.  rest of the club people have fun, and same me some goodies   .


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> why can it be one week earlier . that saturday I'll be going to a family reunion.  rest of the club people have fun, and same me some goodies   .


Michael is unavailable on the 13th and the 21st is Father's Day...sorry you'll miss this one. see you in August


----------



## plant lady (Jun 5, 2014)

Nope, won't make this one. Too far form azle. Have fun.


----------



## gonzoman (Apr 10, 2015)

I will be there! If anyone has fast growers that get big and bushy I am all in! I need to fill space in the back of my tank. Otherwise, if things keep going well I should be able to bring trimmings to the July meeting


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am cleaning out a 14 Gallon Cube of all plants and will be bringing a lot of crypts along with some styrogyne, anubias and L. Cuba. Also, I have 3 livebearers (mollies? - beige bodies with black tails and fins) that I will be bringing for anyone who wants them.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Today is Heather's birthday (26) so I won't make it which I hate as I love Michael's home and yard. Hopefully, I see you all in August....have fun


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

How do we see photos from the meetings I've checked the fb page and nothing looks new posted .. Wasn't someone supposed to be correcting the Facebook page


----------



## gonzoman (Apr 10, 2015)

I have to say the meeting was awesome. Thank you all. I wish I could have stayed a bit longer. My son is still going on and on about Bruce's parrots! What an amazing home and garden. I left feeling really really lazy when I saw everything Michael and Bruce have put together.


----------

